# Normal Temperatures for AMD Athlon XP 3200+



## jslag (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

I recently upgraded my system's CPU to an AMD Athlon XP 3200+ processor. Previously, I had an Athlon XP 2500+ installed.

Obviously, the 3200+ runs hotter than the 2500+. But I am wondering what an optimal or acceptable temperature range is for the 3200+.

With the stock AMD fan, my system runs around 45-47C (Idle/Low Usage) to 48-55C (High Usage/Stressful Apps). Are these numbers decent? Should I consider getting a new CPU fan or some sort of cooling system to knock the numbers down? 

The 3200+ is in an Asus A7N8S-Deluxe (BIOS v1008), 1GB Corsair DDR 3200LLPT RAM. Running Windows 2000 Prof.

Thanks in advance for any tips


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,

My personal opinion on this issue is that with the High Tech processor you are running, these temps are very acceptable both at rest and under stress. (wow, that rhymes) I think you are fine.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

The XP3200+ does run a bit hot, it's rated theoretical maximum thermal output is ~77W, the 2500+ is about 10W or so less. It's fairly common to have the temps your reading for the 3200+.

Temperature related.

*Check the following for overheating or perceived overheating:*

_- Is the heatsink correctly installed ?_
--> Verify it is correctly installed.

_- Is the heatsink filled with dust and crud ?_
--> Clean with compressed air in a can.

_- Is the heatsink fan operating ?_
--> Replace defective fan with similar or better unit.

_- Is the heatsink adequate for that application/CPU ?_
--> Verify it meet the requirements for the CPU being used.
--> RETAIL heatsink? May require lapping and better TIM.

_- Is thermal interface material used between heatsink and cpu ?_
--> Verify it is used, and is applied according to the manufacturers guidelines.
--> Recommended PCM's, thermal pads from "AMD Thermal, Mechanical,and Chassis Cooling Design Guide #23794.PDF.
- Bergquist HF225UT Phase Change
- Chomerics T725 Phase Change
- Honeywell PCM45 Phase Change
- Power Devices Powerfilm Phase Change
- ShinEtsu PCS-TC-11T-13 Phase Change
- Thermagon T-pcm905C Phase Change
--> Recommended thermal interface material aka: grease, gel etc.
- Arctic Ceramique.
- Arctic Alumina.
- Arctic Silver, 3, 5 etc.

_- Is the TIM pad cover removed from heatsink before installation, if using supplied TIM pad ?_
--> Remove the cover before installation, failure to do so will insulate the cpu from the heatsink.

_- Is there adequate airflow or case ventialation ?_
--> Verify airflow, add case fans if required.










_- Is the Vcore set higher than specified by the manufacturer ?_
--> Verify the Vcore is set to the manufacturers specification in the mainboards bios.

_- Is the temperature read via the internal temperature diode. Is the tremperature read via the socket thermistor ?_
--> Temperatures read at the diode can and will be higher than an external reading.

_- Is the temperature sensor properly calibrated ?_
--> Several boards have this problem, check manufacturers bios revision history for calibration fix.
--> Does the heatsink feel warm or HOT, if it's warm it could be a miscalibration error.

_- Outside temperature high ?_
--> If the external temperature is high, then the case fans will be drawing in hot air, especially during summer months. _* Remeber, when it's Winter in the Northern Hemi-sphere, it's Summer in the Southern Hemi-sphere & vice-versa.*_

MD


----------

